# plötzlich Backup Problem



## redi78 (10. Apr. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze folgendes Script welches per Cronjob läuft:


```
#!/bin/bash
# Description: Sicherung von /var/log anlegen und automatisch auf einen festgelegten FTP-Server hochladen oder in ein Verzeichnis verschieben. 
# Version 1.0


# Allgemeine Angaben

# MYSQL_USER=[***]
# MYSQL_PASS=[***]
# FTP_SERVER=[***]
# FTP_USER=[***]
# FTP_PASS=[***# Festlegung des Datums - Format: 20050710
DATE=`/bin/date +"%Y%m%d"`

# Das Script

# Backup-Verzeichnis anlegen
cd /.. 
/bin/mkdir /media/backup/tmp/backup
cd /media/backup/tmp/backup
/bin/mkdir mail

# Verzeichnisse die ins Backup integriert werden sollen 
# rsync -az --delete --delete-after /srv /backup
# rsync -az --delete --delete-after /etc /backup
cd /..
/usr/bin/rsync -az --delete --delete-after /var/vmail /media/backup/tmp/backup/mail

# cd /backup/mysql

# Sicherung der Datenbanken
# mysqldump -AaCceQ --user=root --password=****** -r mysql.dbs
# mysqldump -AaCceQ -u $MYSQL_USER -p$MYSQL_PASS -r mysql.dbs

cd /media/backup/tmp/backup/mail

# Alle Dateien mit tar.bz2 komprimieren
# tar cjfp files-$DATE.tar.bz2 srv
# tar cjfp etc-$DATE.tar.bz2 etc
# tar cjfp logs-$DATE.tar.bz2 log
/bin/tar cjfp mail-$DATE.tar.bz2 mail
# tar cjfp mysql-$DATE.tar.bz2 mysql

# Alle komprimierten Dateien per FTP auf den Backup-Server laden
# ftp ftp://$FTP_USER:$FTP_PASS@$FTP_SERVER *$DATE* 21

# Alle komprimierten Dateien auf den Backup-Server verschieben
/bin/mv *$DATE* /media/backup/backups/mail

# Anschliessend alle auf den Server angelegten Dateien wieder lÃ¶schen
/bin/rm -r -f /media/backup/tmp/backup
```
*Leider erhalte ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:*


```
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Junk/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Junk: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/subscriptions: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Trash: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Drafts/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Drafts: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/tmp: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/courierimapsubscribed: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Sent/cur: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Sent/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/.Sent: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/cur: file changed as we read it
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/new/1250625293.M486297P32245V0000000000000801I000D6024_0.server,S=1072: file changed as we read it
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/new/1265058560.M378677P3298V0000000000000801I000D64C0_0.server,S=64327: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/new/1250670930.M302282P10546V0000000000000801I000D6065_0.server,S=122913: file changed as we read it
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mccormick-ersatzteile.com: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/blasmusikforum.at/admin: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/blasmusikforum.at/airwolf: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/blasmusikforum.at/service: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/blasmusikforum.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/rds360.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/privatkonkurs.co.at/office: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/privatkonkurs.co.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/austrovanka.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/top-pic.at/partmann: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/top-pic.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/wihag.cz: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/bestellung: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/mccormick-ersatzteile.com/office: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/mccormick-ersatzteile.com: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/kapellmeister: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/medienreferent: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/schriftfuehrer: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/obmann: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at/archivar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters/jk-zayatal.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/mailfilters: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/.mailfilter: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Junk/tmp: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Junk/cur: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Junk/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Junk: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/subscriptions: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Trash: file changed as we read it
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Drafts/tmp: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Drafts/cur: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Drafts/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Drafts: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/tmp: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/courierimapsubscribed: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Sent/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/.Sent: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/cur: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1295636880.M753964P2710V0000000000000801I000C4887_0.server,S=660912: file changed as we read it
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1265058735.M640299P3435V0000000000000801I000C4921_0.server,S=64299: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1250708988.M29378P19657V0000000000000801I000C46D7_0.server,S=1051: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1273609408.M818784P18905V0000000000000801I000C4770_0.server,S=8391: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1276751443.M751529P4961V0000000000000801I000C478E_0.server,S=3204: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1267972044.M841054P4895V0000000000000801I000C474C_0.server,S=8902: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1276620102.M546402P8768V0000000000000801I000C47BA_0.server,S=132733: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1295779886.M76002P26010V0000000000000801I000C485B_0.server,S=4475: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1276769390.M103503P11588V0000000000000801I000C47C0_0.server,S=2754: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new/1280226629.M122445P25195V0000000000000801I000C4A88_0.server,S=8476: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer/new: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/stabfuehrer: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/kapellmeister: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/medienreferent: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/kapellmeisterl: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/schriftfuehrer: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/jugendreferent: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/obmann: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at/archivar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail/jk-zayatal.at: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail/vmail: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: mail: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
/bin/tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
/bin/mv: cannot stat `*20110410*': No such file or directory
```
Ich versteh das nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?

Danke und lg,
Rene


----------



## funsurfer (10. Apr. 2011)

Mutig! 

Gib mal bitte sofort dein ROOT PASSWORT aus Beitrag raus!
Sonst kann jeder auf deinen Server einsteigen!


LG


----------



## redi78 (10. Apr. 2011)

Oje vielen Dank, das hab ich total übersehen. PW geändert. Ne Idee bezüglich dem Fehler?

lg


----------



## funsurfer (10. Apr. 2011)

teste mal:

tar czvf mail-$DATE.tar.bz2 mail

LG


----------



## redi78 (10. Apr. 2011)

mhhh wieder Fehlermeldung:


```
root@server:~/scripts# ./backupmail.sh
/bin/mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/backup/tmp/backup': File exists
tar: mail: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
```


----------



## redi78 (11. Apr. 2011)

Jemand noch eine Idee?

lg Rene


----------



## funsurfer (11. Apr. 2011)

Zitat von redi78:


> mhhh wieder Fehlermeldung:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


hat das script jemals funktioniert?

Jetzt hast du ein Problem die backupdir zu schreiben....
Check nochmal das verzeichnis, und ob du die Berechtigungen zum schreiben hast.


LG


----------

